# 4 مجلدات جديدة وحديثة - في مجال التصنيع - مهمة لكل مهندس صناعي



## zidaan (17 سبتمبر 2009)

VOL 1

JIT Implementation Manual -- The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 1 - The 
Just-In-Time Production System







*Hiroyuki Hirano, "JIT Implementation Manual -- The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 1 -- The Just-In-Time Production System"*
Productivity Press; 2nd edition (April 27, 2009) | English | 142009016X | 192 pages | PDF | 5.30 MB

Known as the JIT bible in Japan, JIT Implementation Manual - The Complete Guide to Just-in-Time Manufacturing presents the genius of Hiroyuki Hirano, a top international consultant with vast experience throughout Asia and the West. Encyclopedic in scope, this six-volume practical reference provides unparalleled information on every aspect of JIT: the waste-eliminating, market-oriented production system. This historic, yet timeless classic is just as crucial in today's fast-changing global marketplace as when it was first published in Japan 20 years ago.
Providing a comprehensive introduction to the just-in-time production system, Volume 1: The Just-in-Time Production System dispels outdated myths and ideas about manufacturing that are still prevalent. Supplying essential background information on the JIT approach to production management, this user-friendly resource builds a strong foundation for implementation.

links

http://depositfiles.com/files/pqaaywnks/142009016X.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/281145088/142009016X.rar

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

VOL 2

JIT Implementation Manual - The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 2 - Waste and the 5S's 






*Hiroyuki Hirano, "JIT Implementation Manual -- The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 2 -- Waste and the 5S's"*
Productivity Press; 2nd edition (April 27, 2009) | English | 1420090240 | 216 pages | PDF | 4.15 MB

Known as the JIT bible in Japan, JIT Implementation Manual - The Complete Guide to Just-in-Time Manufacturing presents the genius of Hiroyuki Hirano, a top international consultant with vast experience throughout Asia and the West. Encyclopedic in scope, this six-volume practical reference provides unparalleled information on every aspect of JIT- the waste-eliminating, market-oriented production system. This historic, yet timeless classic is just as crucial in today's fast-changing global marketplace as when it first published in Japan 20 years ago.
Volume 2: Waste and the 5S's provides a comprehensive overview of the concepts of waste in manufacturing and methods of discovering, removing, and preventing the creation of waste. It also teaches the 5S system, a method for organizing the workplace to eliminate waste, demonstrating how to use red tags for visual control and signboards for visual orderliness. The book also illustrates how to organize jigs and tools.

links

http://depositfiles.com/files/a0yst8tph/1420090240.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/281142701/1420090240.rar

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VOL 3

JIT Implementation Manual - The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 3 - Flow Manufacturing 






*Hiroyuki Hirano, "JIT Implementation Manual -- The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 3 -- Flow Manufacturing -- Multi-Process Operations and Kanban"*
Productivity Press; 2nd edition (April 27, 2009) | English | 1420090267 | 194 pages | PDF | 4.01 MB

Known as the JIT bible in Japan, JIT Implementation Manual - The Complete Guide to Just-in-Time Manufacturing presents the genius of Hiroyuki Hirano, a top international consultant with vast experience throughout Asia and the West. Encyclopedic in scope, this six-volume practical reference provides unparalleled information on every aspect of JIT- the waste-eliminating, market-oriented production system. This historic, yet timeless classic is just as crucial in today's fast-changing global marketplace as when it was first published in Japan 20 years ago.
Covering all the techniques essential to setting up a flow production system in manufacturing, Volume 3: Flow Manufacturing - Multi-Process Operations and Kanban includes a basic introduction to the relationship between inventory and flow production and their roles in manufacturing. It also provides discussion of multi-process operations and precautions and procedures for developing them. Outlining the key topic of labor cost reduction and steps to achieving it, this definitive volume also covers the essentials of kanban and visual control systems in a flow manufacturing environment.


links

http://depositfiles.com/files/z47ff40qh/1420090267.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/281142702/1420090267.rar

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VOL 4

JIT Implementation Manual - The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 4 - Leveling - Changeover - QA 






*Hiroyuki Hirano, "JIT Implementation Manual -- The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 4 -- Leveling -- Changeover and Quality Assurance"*
Productivity Press; 2nd edition (April 27, 2009) | English | 1420090283 | 188 pages | PDF | 4.60 MB

Known as the JIT bible in Japan, JIT Implementation Manual - The Complete Guide to Just-in-Time Manufacturing presents the genius of Hiroyuki Hirano, a top international consultant with vast experience throughout Asia and the West. Encyclopedic in scope, this six-volume practical reference provides unparalleled information on every aspect of JIT- the waste-eliminating, market-oriented production system. This historic, yet timeless classic is just as crucial in today's fast-changing global marketplace as when it was first published in Japan 20 years ago.
Volume 4: Leveling - Changeover and Quality Assurance provides essential background on the core concept of level production in a JIT, or lean, manufacturing system and the implementation techniques. It also discusses changeover and the rules and procedures for changeover improvement and covers quality assurance in the context of level production, including how to recognize structures that create defects, plan for achieving zero defects, and make use of mistake-proofing devices.


links

http://depositfiles.com/files/pnrdzzr45/1420090283.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/281143372/1420090283.rar

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## عماد محمود (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب
فعلا هذه الكتب مهمة جدا لكل مهندس صناعى لأن نظام 
(just in time )يجب علينا جميعا كمهندسين صناعيين دراسته وفهمه 
لمواكبة التقدم من حولنا فى مجالنا​


----------



## zidaan (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مرورك وتشجيعك


----------



## ahmed fouad ameen (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*six volumes not four*

good effort for you brother 
here the links for the other volumes
http://ifile.it/3kw7zg4/1420090321_2.rar For volume 6
http://ifile.it/mp82tos/1420090305_2.rar for volume 5


----------



## الأحرار (2 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندس زيدان على هذه الكتب ، وبارك الله فيك ، وجل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------

